
Audi releases more e-tron details - protomyth
https://www.yahoo.com/news/audi-releases-more-e-tron-details-110247090.html
======
protomyth
_A dual-motor powertrain with a 95 kWh lithium ion battery capable of 150 kW
DC fast charging powers the e-tron. This reported charging prowess would be a
world-first, and 30 kW more than Tesla 's Supercharger network can offer,
allowing the e-tron to charge in as little as 30 minutes._

30 minute charge time is so close to making a long, multi-charge trip
feasible.

